
Show HN: Read the Classics While at Home - sudhirj
https://papiary.com/
======
sudhirj
Working on a online book reading (and later, writing) site. Would appreciate
the feedback, and also let me know which books (public domain for now) you'd
like to see available.

Will work on a way to write your own books as well, probably integrated with
Gumroad for payments.

------
superasn
I'm pretty sure it's common knowledge here, but project Gutenberg(1) is also a
great resource if you wish to read the classics online.

(1)
[https://www.gutenberg.org/browse/scores/top](https://www.gutenberg.org/browse/scores/top)

~~~
sudhirj
Yup. I’m starting to pull them from standardebooks first, because they’ve
already done all the chapter separation work and made corrections.

The raw project gutenberg filed and either plain text or rudimentary HTML and
are super tough to parse. I tried automating the parser for one book and it
wound up being quite a manual job.

The point of Papiary is greatly improve on the Gutenberg experience with
better design, fonts, responsive layouts, customisation, accessibility, etc.
And to help write and sell their own books.

------
mturmon
OMG. I hadn’t read Right Ho, Jeeves in ten years and it’s perfect for today.

Beautiful clean interface and I have not noticed any typos so far. Kudos.

~~~
sudhirj
Thank you... And yeah, Wodehouse was my first favourite author. Will be nice
to read some of his books again.

------
thecodrr
Very clean UI. Love it. Keep it up.

~~~
sudhirj
Thanks :)

